# Bald Face Hornet has a bad day.



## PixelRabbit (May 18, 2012)

Teehee  

So there he was minding his own business and being nice for me. (they can be nasty and sting multiple times).





When along comes this little guy.





He buzzes around him and annoys the Bald Face who finally swats him away.





But he came right back ... and bit him on the butt!!


----------



## dxqcanada (May 18, 2012)

Hmmm, do I see an elevated index finger there ??

Did you pick up a macro lens (or was I not paying attention to a post where you mentioned you have a macro).


----------



## PixelRabbit (May 18, 2012)

Haha quite possibly! That little one was a real pest lol
Nope you didn't miss anything, still using my 18-200.


----------



## dxqcanada (May 19, 2012)

Were the images cropped down a lot ?
If not, that lens is not bad for almost macro.


----------



## PixelRabbit (May 19, 2012)

Here is the full frame and crop of the first one. The Bald Face was about an inch long.


----------



## Netskimmer (May 20, 2012)

Great catch and great story! It's not always easy to get bugs to convey emotion.


----------



## PixelRabbit (May 20, 2012)

Thank you Netskimmer  there are very few things here that are in bloom, and tons of stuff on the verge of blooming so what flowers there are are very busy, there is a lot of interaction and competition for a spot.


----------



## BlackSheep (May 20, 2012)

Haha that's a great story, nice shots!


----------



## PixelRabbit (May 21, 2012)

Thanks Blacksheep


----------

